# Few Choices DD1512 & Kicker Solo Classic 12"



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

I recently build a new enclosure for a 12" MB Quart RWE-302 Subwoofer, although the output had far improved, and the sound quality was there, along with being a very musical subwoofer/enclosure combo it lacked some output.

Now I do not want to rebuild another enclosure, so I graphed a few subwoofers in my price range in the 500-600rms and two that stood out where the DD 1512 and the Kicker Solo Classic 12"

One of these would be in a 2.95^3 Net Slot proted enclousre @ 30hz on 900rms.

Would anyone care to discuss both these subwoofers and which one would be a better purchase?


----------



## sqoverspl (Aug 17, 2009)

5Speed said:


> I recently build a new enclosure for a 12" MB Quart RWE-302 Subwoofer, although the output had far improved, and the sound quality was there, along with being a very musical subwoofer/enclosure combo it lacked some output.
> 
> Now I do not want to rebuild another enclosure, so I graphed a few subwoofers in my price range in the 500-600rms and two that stood out where the DD 1512 and the Kicker Solo Classic 12"
> 
> ...



the dd is far, far better than the kicker imo.


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

sqoverspl said:


> the dd is far, far better than the kicker imo.


I sent a request to DD for a price on the 1512 plus shipping to Canada. I'm willing to bet it's the same price or cheaper then the kicker. Given the 2" voice coil and 500rms rating I could not beleive that many posted the 1500 series was far superior to a Type-R and many other respected subwoofers.

I really wanted to get others opinions of this subwoofer before I went out and purchased one. I will pair this up with a Audioque AQ1200 @ 2ohm.


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

Between the 2 the 1512 is just a better overall design and alot better built than the Kicker solo classic, will handle more power and more abuse , you are not really compare apples to apples when comparing Kicker to DD one is mass produced the other is hand made one at a time not to mention all the QC checks DD goes through on each and every driver , they are just built alot better overall
Having said that the Solo classic may work better in the enclosure you already have built because of the lack of port volume and low tune, but with all things equal the 1512 is the better subwoofer


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

You are right about the current enclosure, I could get far more output from the DD 1512 in a 2.0Cubic foot enclosure tuned to 33hz and still be very musical. Actually it seems there is almost no to little gain with the DD going bigger then 2.25/2.5 cubic feet opposed to 2.95.

Thanks for posting, this is really making me re-think the whole process of building a new enclosure. If I did build a new enclosure then I will be thinking along the lines of the 2500 series of Audio Q SDC2.5 .

It's been great being on the forums and getting different input to subwoofer choices.


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

Okay so I got the price back from DD and I'm satisfied for the price on the 1500.

Now I looked up the design specs for their box and threw some numbers in RE Calculator.

29"x15.5x15.5 (2.5 cubic feet Net)

22" long port, 42" of port area. 40hz tune?

Is this for real? Could someone chime in that owns a DD subwoofer tell me how the low end production sounds? I'm sure it's louder then a mofo but something tells me it can't be very musical...?


----------



## will3 (Aug 13, 2009)

The enclosure you've listed will be fine , if you are worried about the low end tune it to around 37hz , but that is as low as I would recommend, but the low end should be fine in the enclosure you have listed.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

Low end is good on the dd's. you should be real satisfied.


----------



## cubdenno (Nov 10, 2007)

I put a t1510 in my brothers pickup. VERY musical and digs low. ported enclosure tuned to 40 hertz. Same enclosure sounded even better in a hatchback but with the cabin gain you get in one of those... Was not a surprise.

If concerned about enclosure design, look into pwkdesigns.com Pete is the enclosure designer DD turns to. I own 5 designs and they have been worth every penny. The blueprints for box construction are worth the money.


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys! I also asked for a quote on the 2500 series subwoofer. I've also received a quote on the AQ SDC 2.5. I'm not sure on the AQ but from what I've read ir requires a similiar enclosure to the DD's.

Either way I know I'm not going to lose with either of these three subwoofers.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

The DD1512 would definitely be the better choice for your enclosure. I don't even think Stillwater Designs recommends the Solo Classic be used in a ported box.

When you contacted DD did you mention the enclosure & power you would be using?


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

The DD1512 would definitely be the better choice for your enclosure. I don't even think Stillwater Designs recommends the Solo Classic be used in a ported box.

When you contacted DD did you mention the enclosure & power you would be using?


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

Either way I'm going to build a new Enclosure. I Will hold off till March as FI Audio is releasing the new SSD series and that's a subwoofer I know that fits in my budget. Looking for under $200 for a 12" subwoofer.

DD 1500/2500
FI SSD
AQ SDC 2.5

3.0 Cubic feet is just way to big and it's tuned to low for most subwoofers.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

Hmmm.... DD's prices must have went up. I got my 2 1510's for $179 each.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

DD...but just be warned that all of their T/S parameters are flat out lies.


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

fish said:


> Hmmm.... DD's prices must have went up. I got my 2 1510's for $179 each.


I do not have any dealers located anywhere near me, so I have to buy directly from the manufacturer. Prices have not gone up they are still around the same pricing. Just at this price it puts the 1500 series close to the price of the FI SSD which is a better subwoofer.

FI SSD and 2500 Series seem to be close in excursion and power handling. FI being cheaper. 

I looked into Ascendant Audio but the lower budget lines don't seem as robust as FI/DD/Audiopulse.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Two 12" 2500 series Digital Designs Subwoofers - eBay (item 260551623659 end time Feb-20-10 17:25:57 PST)


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> DD...but just be warned that all of their T/S parameters are flat out lies.


That's interesting. I've seen 2 different parameter tests run, one on the 2512 by PWK & one on the 1508 by Jacob @ Sundown. They did seem to be different than what I'm used to looking at. I'm not positive on the 2512, but the 1508's specs aren't posted on their site.

What have you seen that brings you to this statement? I'm curious...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

The same two tests you have seen.

Plus I've messed with DD since about 2001, and it was known back then in the SPL circles that DD's specs were a bit "creative."


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

thehatedguy said:


> The same two tests you have seen.
> 
> Plus I've messed with DD since about 2001, and it was known back then in the SPL circles that DD's specs were a bit "creative."


All numbers aside, how do you think they sound?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I liked my 9512b a lot. We sell DD at the shop, and it has never disappointed.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

My 9512 is in a sealed box [ been designing and building for years ] it hits hard and sounds great on an SAZ 1500D from Sundown.


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

a$$hole said:


> My 9512 is in a sealed box [ been designing and building for years ] it hits hard and sounds great on an SAZ 1500D from Sundown.


Wow! Really? You don't hear that too often. What size box do you have it in?


----------



## Redcloud (Feb 5, 2009)

5Speed said:


> I sent a request to DD for a price on the 1512 plus shipping to Canada. I'm willing to bet it's the same price or cheaper then the kicker. Given the 2" voice coil and 500rms rating I could not beleive that many posted the 1500 series was far superior to a Type-R and many other respected subwoofers.
> 
> I really wanted to get others opinions of this subwoofer before I went out and purchased one. I will pair this up with a Audioque AQ1200 @ 2ohm.


I was looking into Digial Designs as well but the 1510 was priced at 195.00. Seemed a bit high to me for an entry level sub.


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

$195.00 is a little much for a 1500, I would check with another dealer. Unless that includes shipping?


----------



## 5Speed (Sep 23, 2009)

FI Audio was selling the SSD for $179 for a 12" Subwoofer. This is the reason I really leaned towards them, I'm just awaiting for March to buy the new version.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Technically the 500 series is the entry level sub.



Redcloud said:


> I was looking into Digial Designs as well but the 1510 was priced at 195.00. Seemed a bit high to me for an entry level sub.


----------

